# Microsoft issues final Windows XP, Office 2003 patches



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Today Microsoft released four security updates for Windows and Microsoft Office. These will be the last publicly-released updates for Windows XP and Office 2003.


More


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

So many good memories with Windows XP, But I think that's the right move for Microsoft because there are Vista, 7 and touch-compatible Windows 8. 

Sad to see XP going out of date, but not bothered if they ending support for Vista, but might be too quick for them. LOL


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I forgot to install MS Works 9 on the clean install of XP so never got all the updates for it.


----------

